# Lewis Black: Glenn Beck has Nazi Tourettes



## Oasus (May 14, 2010)

http://ccinsider.comedycentral.com/2010/05/13/lewis-black-glenn-beck-has-nazi-tourettes/

:V


----------



## Lazydabear (May 15, 2010)

jb_oasus said:


> http://ccinsider.comedycentral.com/2010/05/13/lewis-black-glenn-beck-has-nazi-tourettes/
> 
> :V


 
I did watch that Episode he was right that Glenn Beck keeps repeating the word "Nazi" he has a bad habbit of saying it.


----------



## Jashwa (May 15, 2010)

I fucking love Lewis Black, so much.


----------



## Ames (May 15, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I fucking love Lewis Black, so much.



This.  He's fucking amazing.


----------



## Alstor (May 15, 2010)

All I see in the (video's) comments are "BAWW! BECKSECUTION!"


----------



## Vintage (May 16, 2010)

why do people who disagree with jon stewart always call him 'stewie'? are they under the impression that a self-deprecating man who gets paid a considerable amount of money to fart in people's faces can somehow be belittled?


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (May 16, 2010)

Vintage said:


> why do people who disagree with jon stewart always call him 'stewie'? are they under the impression that a self-deprecating man who gets paid a considerable amount of money to fart in people's faces can somehow be belittled?


 
They call him Stewie because *VICTORY IS HIS!*


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 16, 2010)

lul at media figures being entertainers and not news reporters.


----------



## Lobar (May 16, 2010)

Watched this when it aired and it was beautiful.

I'd say Lewis Black should get his own spin-off but I worry for his health. :V


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 17, 2010)

Alstor said:


> All I see in the (video's) comments are "BAWW! BECKSECUTION!"



Ice cream to go with an already delicious cake.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (May 17, 2010)

To quote Mr. Black: "Glenn Beck has Nazi tourettes." I love it. :3


----------



## Shiroka (May 17, 2010)

_- You're breathing right now aren't you? Do you know who else used to breathe? HITLER!
- That doesn't make any sense!
- That's what HE said!_

And Godwin's law strikes again, aka people are retards.


----------



## Holsety (May 17, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Watched this when it aired and it was beautiful.
> 
> I'd say Lewis Black should get his own spin-off but I worry for his health. :V


The dude's blood pressure must be through the roof.

And to be fair he did get his own show for a bit, but it sucked :V


----------



## Jashwa (May 17, 2010)

He's better at stand up than having a show.


----------

